# Best wax for spring snow?



## Bumpsis (Apr 10, 2011)

To minimize the grab-let-go effect of wet, sun baked snow, I've been using someting called Maxx Waxx.
It's a soft paste that goes on really easy and works quite well but it really doesn't last longer than, perhaps 2 hours at most.
So, it's easy to use but short lived and somewhat pricey, about $9 for a shoe shine like tin can.

I've also used a harder wax (more solid), FX4 by Swixx (I think) that you also just rub on, but it seems less effective.

Any recommendations for a hot wax type of application, so it lasts longer and people find effective for a range of spring conditions, especailly for the wet, grabby snow that one enconters when the sun and higher temps hit the snow?


----------



## Morwax (Apr 10, 2011)

I use Swix CH8 this time of year. Any wax is better than no wax when its wet:beer:


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 10, 2011)

how long does an application last?


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 10, 2011)

Use Swix CH10. A good hot wax should last awhile.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> I've also used a harder wax (more solid), FX4 by Swixx (I think) that you also just rub on, but it seems less effective.



I have this and used it today to minimally effective results.  Pretty much helped for half a run and then was only marginally better.

I'd be interested in a great rub on product myself as I don't have the gear, nor a decent space in my home to set up a waxing bench.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 10, 2011)

The last few days I've used Racewax's FluoroMax, warm temp.   CRAZY FAST before things really softened up, and still very good in the slush.  The website has all the lengthy details on how to properly apply and use it.  But I just rubbed it on in the parking lot and went for it.  

http://www.racewax.com/c=8DhwgER0KxAe6AYNwZOKfuCO0/product/PB-1050/RaceWax-FluoroMax-Racing-Ski-Wax-One-40-g-Bar-Warm-Temperature---PB-1050.html

Edit:  I should add that I didn't feel great about using it.  Fluorowaxes are really bad environmentally.  I got it as part of a kit which I happened to have in my bag, and I was in need to something to get through the slush.  It definitely works great but I'm not sure it's worth it.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for input everyone. I found some CH10 in my collection of waxes, so I'll give it a shot. I'll have the opportunity to test it out this coming Wednesday which promises some more sun and warm temps.
I'm sure that Cannon can withstand a few showers that are coming their way.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 10, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> I'm sure that Cannon can withstand a few showers that are coming their way.



Man I hope so.  But it's pouring right now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> The last few days I've used Racewax's FluoroMax, warm temp.   CRAZY FAST before things really softened up, and still very good in the slush.  The website has all the lengthy details on how to properly apply and use it.  But I just rubbed it on in the parking lot and went for it.
> 
> http://www.racewax.com/c=8DhwgER0Kx...-One-40-g-Bar-Warm-Temperature---PB-1050.html
> 
> Edit:  I should add that I didn't feel great about using it.  Fluorowaxes are really bad environmentally.  I got it as part of a kit which I happened to have in my bag, and I was in need to something to get through the slush.  It definitely works great but I'm not sure it's worth it.



I've been using Racewax.com's All Temp Fluoro Wax for a few springs now with very good results.  Very little grabbiness until late in the day.  When Dr D. has another sale, I'll be picking reloading on warm and cold temp Fluoro waxes.  I crayon it on and then melt it in with an iron.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 11, 2011)

Swix yellow wax (I think that's CH 10). I wax every two trips. I also keep a bar of rub-on wax in my pack (Swix F4).


----------



## Morwax (Apr 11, 2011)

*Please refrain from using flourinated waxes*

Like many nonstick pans, “fluoro” waxes contain perfluorocarbons or PFCs. To help shave more seconds off the clock, some have Teflon mixed in. Some of the chemicals in the PFC family, such as PFOA (perfluorooctanoic acid), which is used to manufacture Teflon and Gore-Tex, are practically immortal. PFOA does not biodegrade. Instead, it endures in the environment and has been found in fish, birds, wildlife and people around the world, even in Arctic polar bears.

People are most likely exposed to PFCs through drinking tainted water, eating contaminated food or using PFC-containing products, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

In a study on more than 2,000 participants, the CDC found PFCs in nearly all those tested.

Research into the possible human health effects of PFOA exposure is ongoing. But tests on lab animals have linked exposure to high levels of PFCs with changes in hormone levels, liver damage, cancer and birth defects.

Link to article
http://www.newwest.net/snow_blog/ar...ry_more_than_just_a_steep_price_tag/C458/L41/


----------

